# Another Autotrail flip down tv



## algynon (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi everyone just an update on the flip down monitor in our 2011 Cherokee, well by fluke and playing I turned on the sat dome turned on the head unit and low and behold a perfect sound and picture(really chuffed) I know that this wont work when we go to spain,so when we got the motorhome it came with the head unit jack to 3 rca adaptors then I plugged a HDMI Male to 3 RCA Audio Video AV Cable Adapter Lead TV HDTV DVD 
and I thought it would work but no picture on the head unit so no picture on the monitor. I cant test the output on the head unit jack as its smaller than normal. 
Has anyone got any ideas please.


----------

